# Duck breast



## msp2 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have read several different threads about smoking duck but have not found what I was looking for.  I have a masterbuilt electric smoker and have smoked some duck breasts once before earlier this season but I must admit they were good, but slightly overdone.  What temps and times have you had success with?   (I also just got 3 geese that I have breasted out and will be trying later in the week.  So I would also appreciate advise on those,as I have not yet tried to smoke a honker yet)
Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 6, 2013)

What temp did you get your previous breasts up to before you pulled them out of the smoker?


----------



## msp2 (Jan 6, 2013)

If I remember correctly I pulled them out at about 160* internal temp.  They were medium when I pulled them and I knew the temp would rise after I took them out but I think that's where I went wrong.    I found a post on here that said to pull them at 140* any thoughts on that?  Instead of a traditional marinade, which is what I did last time I think I am going to try injection to assist with the moisture retention of the meat.  I am trying to stay away from bacon wrap as that is how my hunting buddies do theirs and I'm going to be smoking 14 birds which we harvested last week and dividing them out amungst the 3 of us and want to add some variety to life.


----------



## alexy (Jan 16, 2013)

Bump to this thread,

Curious as well. We are doing very well on the duck harvest this year and are looking for some good "baseline"  smoked duck methods.


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

Check my duck liver post out over in nose to tail if that interests you. Shame to waste it.


----------

